# Fluval Studio 600 Build



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently picked up a Fluval Studio 600 from Bien and started to get it set-up as a planted tank. It is a beautiful tank and I have slowly been getting it up and running.

Tank Specs:

Tank: FLUVAL Studio 600

Lighting: 
Current USA 30W 24” Satellite Plus Pro 
Nicrew 17W 24” ClassicLED G2 Dual Channel Light

Substrate:
SeaChem Flourite Black Sand
SeaChem Onyx Sand

Hardscape:
Okho Stone
Manzanita Wood
Spider Wood

Filtration:
Fluval 305 Canister
Eheim 2232 Ecco

Switched out to an EHEIM Pro3 2075

CO2:
Qanvee In-line CO2 Atomizer

More to follow......


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cant wqit to see the updates 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice. I've had several over the years and still have one running. Very nice tank. Very sleek lines.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still am working on this build. I tied a bunch of mosses to Manzanita last night. I also added some H Pinnatifida, Staurogyne repens, and several Crypt species. I'm waiting for the tank to fill in before adding pictures. I also picked up an EHEIM Pro3 2075 filter and added an appropriately sized inline atomizer. The original plants seem to really like this tank.

Here are some older pics of this work in progress.





































Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I tied a bunch of mosses to wood last night and I also am thinking of adding more light.

I tied these mosses to the wood:

Fissidens fontanus (Phoenix Moss)
Plagiochilaceae sp. (Cameroon Moss)
Notoscyphus lutescens (Rose NL Moss)
Vesicularia sp. (Mini Christmas Moss)
Subwassertang

I also added some other plants from my FLUVAL Flora:

Cryptocoryne affinis "Metallic Red"
Cryptocoryne "Dennerle"
Staurogyne repens
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Blyxa japonica
Anubias nana 'Pinto'

Here are a few pictures from today:

Full tank shot:









Left mid-ground:









Right mid-tank:









Right front:









Left front:









Right side shot:









Left side shot:









Mid front shot:









I'm interested to see how the mosses grow onto the wood and the remaining plants fill in.

Thanks for looking!

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarists.

The plants are growing in well. I haven't had to increase the lighting. I had a bit of BBA showing up, so I added a Silver Flying Fox to combat this. The BNP's are eating through the cotton thread (I used to tie the plants onto the wood with). It looks like I will need to re-tie using fishing line. Here are a few more pictures from today.

The front left showcasing Bucephalandra 'Sintang' and Anubias 'Pinto':










The centre, right side showcasing the Cameroon Moss, Subwassertang, and Mini Christmas Moss on wood:










The front, right side showcasing the Echinodorus 'Vesuvius', Helianthum tenellum, Hygrophila pinnatifida, and Staurogyne repens:










Blyxa japonica visible in the mid-ground:










The right side view:



















The left side view:










And finally, a full-tank shot:










Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My Silver Flying Fox seems to really like my mini Christmas Moss. It looks like I’ll need to exchange him for a baby one again. Does anyone need a proficient BBA eater that doesn’t own any fancy fine leaved moss? If so please PM me.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It’s been a looooong time since I posted any pics of my tank. I’ve been busy with a new job and other obligations. Here are some pictures as of today.
































































Thanks for looking!

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

AH here is your tank. It looks great! The rescape really makes it look much cleaner though I'm a sucker for a chain sword carpet.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> AH here is your tank. It looks great! The rescape really makes it look much cleaner though I'm a sucker for a chain sword carpet.


The main carpet was Sagitarria subulata, but it became too invasive and I removed it. I may try it again as the Staurogyne isn’t doing that well in this lower tech set-up.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If I pick up a 3rd tank I think I'd try dwarf sag in something low tech-ish. Are you putting CO2 into this tank?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> If I pick up a 3rd tank I think I'd try dwarf sag in something low tech-ish. Are you putting CO2 into this tank?


Always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some long overdue pictures of this tank:

Blyxa Japonica and Crypt albida ‘brown’:









Staurogyne Repens, Anubias ‘coffeefolia’, Red Lotus, Ehinodorus ‘aflame’:









Blyxa, Crypt undulatus ‘red’, Crypt nuurii ‘Dennerle’, Murdannia keisak:









Red Lotus:









Crypt ‘Dennerle’:









Anubias ‘pinto’:









Murdannia keisak:










Murdannia keisak, Bolbitis:










Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> Here are some long overdue pictures of this tank:
> 
> Blyxa Japonica and Crypt albida ‘brown’:
> View attachment 186100
> ...


Stuart! Wow!! Looking amazing very jealous! Just getting my own planted tank going but still a lot to go to get even close!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Gilly420link said:


> Stuart! Wow!! Looking amazing very jealous! Just getting my own planted tank going but still a lot to go to get even close!


Thank you! I find it very lack-luster…. But I’m my own worst critic.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a recent picture of my Cryptocoryne x purpurea flowing submerged. I have been keeping plants for a veeeeery long time and this is a first for me 😀!










Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

And a few more pictures as of tonight:










































Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

